# [2010] New Knees



## jfbookers (Mar 11, 2010)

Tuggers collectively know everything or at least where to find it and I need help.

I won't go into the flight that made me pull the trigger to replace my knees. I have the replacement operation set for early April and will be doing both at once so don't need additional input on that subject.
I would apperciate any advice on pre-op preperation and rehab. I have reasonable insurance and funding is not a consideration. What can I really expect and is there anything I can do to lessen rehab time or avoid discomfort(yes I know there will be discomfort or worse but think I am ready for that.) Personal experiences welcomed and any other advise considered.
Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 11, 2010)

No advice, but best wishes for a successful procedure and fast recovery.

Sue


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2010)

A travelin buddy that I see most often in Mexico had knee replacement in spring 2009. The problem for him was that shortly after his surgery he decided to work on his water fall before his knees were totally heeled and that caused problem for his knees. This year in Mexico his leg was swollen up real bad from the knee down from who knows what.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2010)

Geez, Jim, doing both at once sounds like a rough row to hoe, but I'll join with others wishing you speedy recovery and freedom from pain when it's done.... Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (Mar 11, 2010)

My mother has had knees replaced, not at same time, but one last spring and she is 76.

I think the best thing you can do is work on getting in the best shape you can NOW.  nutrition, stretching, basic fitness.  the stronger you are going in, the easier your rehab will be, imo.  lose weight if you have excess.  

they get you up and moving very quickly.  there will be pain.  do not hesitate to take the prescribed meds as you need them.  the rehab Mom had was both times very well planned for a person of her age, fitness level (not very).  they moved her along in stages as she was able, showed her the right way to do things while healing, and what not to do.  

rehab at the right pace, do not overdo, and follow what they tell you about what NOT to do.  treat your future mobility carefully.   you only get one chance to rehab RIGHT!  If you are slower than the 6weeks or whatever, don't worry, don't push.  if you have excessive pain past when 'you should', do not keep that to yourself.  I'm sorry I don't know the exact week by week progress, but someone will come along and share it.

good luck!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 11, 2010)

My longterm ex-bf had both done at the same time 9 years ago. Yes, it was painful. He spent about a week in the hospital and another 10 days in a rehab as he lives alone. He was housebound for 6 weeks as he was not allowed to drive (he did after about 3 weeks). His elderly & blind mother and his aunt came out for about a month to help him. Physical therapy was suppose to come several times a week to his house - mostly, it seemed to annoy him and interfer with his internet time.

About 3.5 years later, he started having trouble with his one hip. Seems he did NOT do or correctly do his replacement knee PT, causing hip damage and pain.  I had thought his gait was off (different). PT was done seriously now - delaying a hip replacement. 

In less than 7 years after his replacement surgery, he did break one of his fake knee caps. Yep, same slicing surgery across the knee with muscle cutting, no bone sawing, and more PT.

He spent 5+ months each year scuba diving starting 9 months after the original surgery for the next 5 winters. He has been working FT (for benefits) and has had one on his shoulder's replaced 4 years ago.  I think he has a hip replacement planned for this spring. 

I wish you well. Follow and do your PT faithfully. Lose as much weight before and after as possible (he didn't, hasn't and will most likely get both knees done over in the next 3-4 years).  Exercising before surgery is difficult due to your knees; you might want to look into some upper body conditioning before surgery.

He was 55 when he had his knees done.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 11, 2010)

My neighbor had a knee replacement a few yrs ago.  The only problem that I remember is that when she needed more rehab than her insurance allowed, she had lots of problems getting the insurance to cover the costs but they finally did.  Your rehab is every bit, if not more important than the surgery itself. Make sure you follow thru with it.  Good luck with your surgery and recovery.


----------



## akp (Mar 11, 2010)

*My sister got both replaced 2 weeks ago today*

She's young (49) and been suffering for years so finally pulled the trigger.

As of today, she's saying she'd never recommend doing both at once, but she freely acknowledges that in 2 weeks she might give different advice because she's in the thick of it now.  

She says the pain is completely different from the pain she experiences pre-surgery and the pain is improving every day.

She's using a walker still and probably will be for a few more weeks.  

Anita


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, knee replacement--runs in my hubby's family.  Combined, they have paid a fortune to the same surgeon.

Prior advice is right-on.  Follow the therapy and exercises, don't overdo.  A friend of ours came out to visit us just one day after his surgery--said he felt great!  He just kept pushing it and eventually had to go in and get it re-done.

My BIL fell on his knee shortly after surgery and also had to have it re-done.
That I wouldn't want to go through.  

Hubby, on the other hand, was committed to the exercise and recuperation and is doing great--still goes out bird hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## planada (Mar 12, 2010)

I am 8 weeks today! Post op from a total knee replacement. All went well, First week is REALLY rough but each week gets better. Everyone told me the rehab was most important and I was and still am very committed. The PT came 5 days a week to my home for the 1st 3 weeks and now am going 3 days a week to the PT facility. Started back to work 4 days ago. I really felt like I needed the 7 weeks that I took off. Ice it, do your PT, night time discomfort is really the worst part of it

I do feel like this is going to be successful, just not quite there yet. Good decision even if 52 years old is too young to be replacing body parts!

Pam


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 12, 2010)

*Thanks for your support*

OK guys, I will pay an unusual amount of attention to rehab and therapy. I was accused of pushing too hard too fast in my only other rehab experience for a fracture/dislocated arm. Thanks and any other thoughts welcomed.
Yours, Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 7, 2010)

*I Resemble That Remark.*

I am headed to the hospital June 28th, for surgical knee replacement -- just in time, too, because my left knee has been getting worse & worse, hurting constantly, bad at times, making me walk with a limp that throws my back out if I keep it up too long.

The surgeon I saw for a 2nd opinion recommended arthroscopic surgical "house cleaning" (his phrase), even though he said I am a candidate for knee replacement now.  I asked how long the benefits of arthroscopic clean-up will last.  About 3-5 years, he said, 6-7 years if I'm lucky.

Then what ?

After that, he said, I can get complete knee replacement -- when I'm in my mid-70s.

By me there's not much sense in halfway measures that merely put off the inevitable for a few years, so I'm going for the full monte now.

According to the schedule, I am to get the surgery Monday, go home Wednesday, & start physical therapy Thursday.  The schedule calls for PT 3 times a week for a few weeks.  After that, they expect me to be out & about & pretty much good to go.  I expect that hurting while healing will be less painful, taken all round, than hurting while getting worse & worse.

I am signed up for a De Puy Sigma Rotating Platform artificial knee.  They didn't have me pick 1 out of a catalog.  They just said that's what I'm getting.  I don't mind.  Shux, I'm glad I don't have to research the market myself.  Much less trouble leaving it up to the professionals.

The Chief Of Staff is semi-OK with all this.  Her preference would be for me to hold off till orthopedic medicine comes up with better, longer-lasting artificial knees than what they're putting into patients today.  I don't know how I can tell how long I should wait, or how I can find out when De Puy & the other knee companies start selling better replacement joints than today's.  Plus, I don't want to go hobbling along the way I've been going lately.  So I have quit dithering & I have decided to put it off no longer.

My family doctor says I should go for it, that a new artificial knee will last the rest of my life.  That's good news _and_ bad news, no ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Jim (OP) - how about an update?


----------



## derb (Jun 8, 2010)

I had both replaced 5 years apart.  Cursed myself for having it done the first three months, after 6 months didn't think about them, after a year I blessed the decision.

Most important is rehab, mine studied under the bourges (sp).  Get your doctor to order all the rehab sessions your ins will allow.

There are two types of knee replacement.  The old style allows the knee to go back and forth, the new type allows some rotation.  My Dr only did the old type because of less chance of problem.  I agree with him.  I saw one with the new type and the knee blew out giving permanent problems and unsightly knee.  I play handball and the old style served me nicely.

You are going to take 14 daily injections into the stomach, painless.  Most insurance doesn't cover it unless given at a rehab center.  If you go straight home after the hospital, it may cost you $1500 for the injections.  If you go to a rehab center, even if you check out after 1 day, they must give you the injections to take home with you.

Of course, the biggest decision you have is the surgeon.  The best way to find a new Dr or surgeon is to ask nurses at a hospital, they know and will let you know their opinions.

Good luck and GOD bless.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2010)

derb said:


> I had both replaced 5 years apart.  Cursed myself for having it done the first three months, after 6 months didn't think about them, after a year I blessed the decision.
> 
> Most important is rehab, mine studied under the bourges (sp).  Get your doctor to order all the rehab sessions your ins will allow.
> 
> ...



14 daily injections?  14 a day for ever? or one a day for 14 days?  Eeeekkk!


----------



## derb (Jun 8, 2010)

Once a day, I gave them to myself, they are small needles and really painless.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2010)

derb said:


> Once a day, I gave them to myself, they are small needles and really painless.



Whew, I was panicking.  I'm very needle phobic - painless is good but doesn't help with the phobia, as the problem is in my head - but at least once a day isn't 14X a day!  Where's the "wipe sweat off forehead" smilie?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2010)

*Schedule Change.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I am headed to the hospital June 28th, for surgical knee replacement --


Surgeon's office called this afternoon to see if I want the operation moved up to June 14th.  No good -- I have musical commitments later that week that I can't get out of & that I won't be able to fulfill while I'm still just a few days post-surgical. 

Later in the afternoon, the doctor's office called back to see if I want the operation moved up to June 21st.  Sure, I said.  So now I'm signed up for a new knee 1 week ahead of the original schedule. 

The sooner it's done, the sooner I can get on with the recovery & rehab process.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2010)

No one I have known has had those injections.  And I know a significant # of people who have gone through this surgery.   Of course, that doesn't mean it's not the greatest new treatment, just not one I'd heard of.

Good luck, Alan!


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 9, 2010)

Are the shots Heparin?? My brother had to do the shots after both hip replacements. They were pricy without the insurance [our paperwork shows cost without insurance as well as the co-pay.]


----------



## macko420 (Jun 9, 2010)

The shots are Lovenox.  It takes the place of taking coumadin and from what I am told has fewer side effects.  At least it eliminates the need for the blood draws to check the clotting time.  So that is a small benefit.
I am giving them to myself now post hip replacement.  I am the world's biggest chicken when it comes to needles but am actually able to do it myself.  I wouldn't call it totally painless but really the pain of the surg, etc dwarfs the needle thing!  6 down..........4 to go AND counting!


----------



## Judy (Jun 10, 2010)

jfbookers said:


> What can I really expect and is there anything I can do to lessen rehab time or avoid discomfort(yes I know there will be discomfort or worse but think I am ready for that.) Personal experiences welcomed and any other advise considered.


DH had a knee replacement in March.  The best things I can tell you are: 1. Go into the surgery in the best physical condition you can possibly get yourself into. 2. Don't skimp on your rehab.  Not even a little. Give it first priority in your life for as long as it takes.  Your future quality of life depends on it.


----------



## macko420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Judy said:


> DH had a knee replacement in March.  The best things I can tell you are: 1. Go into the surgery in the best physical condition you can possibly get yourself into. 2. Don't skimp on your rehab.  Not even a little. Give it first priority in your life for as long as it takes.  Your future quality of life depends on it.



OK........so now I'm off to do my exercises........not my favorite thing to do as I have not been able to move my body like they want me to for a very, very long time.  Thanks for the wakeup!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 10, 2010)

*eBay Knee Chiller.*

I just now sprang for an eBay Polar Care _Kodiak_ cold therapy unit that works by circulating ice water through a pad designed to wrap around the tender, post-surgical knee to combat swelling & pain. 

I could have just ordered 1 from the medical supply house locally. 

But that would have been _too simple_. 

If the eBay seller ships out the device tomorrow, it should arrive here in time for major serious post-operative knee-chilling.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 12, 2010)

My fil (now 75) had both knees replaced a couple of years ago at the same time.  The right one healed beautifully but the left one took longer and stayed swollen, even after the right one seemed back to "normal."   <unnerving details omitted>  He is now 5 days post op for his sixth surgery on that left knee since beginning this process.  We are all wondering how well he's going to do following rehab procedures this time around.


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 12, 2010)

*OP Update*

Had both knees done as planned April 6th. I was kept in the hospital 3 days then sent to inpatient rehab to make sure I could climb the 17 steps to get to my condo. (I think I could have avoided that but for the stair question) The first weeks were painful including the shots as above but I was encouraged to take pain medication as needed ( I was told to get ahead of the pain) I could make it around with a walker and climb stairs at the end of my one week at rehab. While it was OK to have basic needs met without effort on my part the idea of sitting or lying around for 22.5 hrs. per day waiting for 1.5 hrs of therapy did not appeal to me so I signed out as soon as I could master stairs.
I was given an great outpatient therapist for the next month who made sure I was doing what I was supposed to be doing without overdoing it as I have a tendancy to do. I was released just prior to my first appointment with my Dr. at 7 weeks. I seem to have been somewhat ahead of the projected recovery and just over the last weeks I have reached the point where I feel better than I did pre-op!
I am told improvement continuse for up to six months and I look forward to that. I can still hurt my knees with overwork. (riding a mower seems to do the most damage)
The only consideration that I did not anticipate is the angle I would have to bend my knees to enter and exit a car. I'm 6"5" and they have to bend more than if I were shorter.
Good luck Alan and one at a time should be easier. All my written instructions for rehab started with "put your good leg....."
Yours, Jim


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 20, 2010)

*Update update*

Just returned from the crosscountry flight that made me opt for the knee operation in the first place and the operation seems to be worth it in that situation. I could walk at the end and while still sore I am glad for the improvement. It gives me hope I can enjoy long distance travel for at least the 20 year projected life of the implants. Again, good luck to Alan.
Yours, Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2010)

*Thank You.*




jfbookers said:


> Again, good luck to Alan.


The reality has sunk in for sure.  After the operation was moved up to 2PM June 21, it got moved up again to 9:30 AM that same day -- which eliminates a whole morning of anxiety. 

Nothing to eat after supper tonight & nothing to drink -- not even water -- after midnight.  I am to roll out about 6AM in the morning so I'll have time to get to the hospital by 7:30 AM.  Once I get there, I am in the exclusive care of the doctors & nurses & assistants & helpers.  During my pre-surgery meeting with the anesthesiologist last week, the doctor said he will administer a spinal block to make me numb from the hipbones down, plus a sedative that will make me semi-groggy & totally forgetful.  

When the surgery is over, they'll wheel me to a recovery room.  When I start talking sense -- or something like it -- they'll roll me to a regular hospital room, but will have me walk under my own power on my new knee bones from the rolling bed to the regular hospital bed.  I assume some burly orderlies will be close at hand for support if I'm at all unsteady.    

Not sure what is in store for Tuesday.  Hard to imagine they'll just leave me lying there in the knee ward.  More likely they'll start me on some in-house physical therapy.  

Wednesday I'm supposed to go home.  Thursday, I'm supposed to start physical therapy locally, just a mile or so from here (not way out in Reston VA where the hospital is).   

At a pre-surgery PT session, the therapist said the initial focus will be on _straightening_ my new knee.   Flexing the knee is not the problem, she said.  As swelling goes down, flexing gets easier.  By contrast, scar tissue interferes with straightening the knee, so it's important to get to work on that before scar tissue forms.  Who knew ? 

The eBay cold-therapy machine has not yet been delivered -- no problem (I hope), just so it gets here Tuesday or Wednesday.  Polar Care Kodiak is what the hospital uses for cold therapy.  The eBay special home unit comes without its power transformer.  As it happens, we discovered the power adapters on that model were recalled, so The Chief Of Staff phoned the company.  The replacement power transformer that they sent has already been received.  Now when the actual Polar Care Kodiak cold-therapy unit gets here, we'll be able to power it up right away. 

Despite all the positive testimonials & success stories from others & encouraging words & pre-clearances & everything, and even though I know through & through that I don't want any more halfway measures for dealing with my worn-out knee, I still have some anxiety & even a little fear -- needless, no doubt, but people's feelings are not always right in line with their decisions & thoughts.  So it goes. 

Once my DePuy Rotating Platform Prosthetic Knee is installed, I'm not sure how long it will take me to get back to the computer & the internet & TUG-BBS.  If you don't hear from me for a while, after tonight, that doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## macko420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Best of luck Alan, we'll be thinking of you too!


----------



## Merilyn (Jun 20, 2010)

Good Luck. I have kept up with this thread because I am in the same boat. I need both of my knees done and I am putting it off. As long as I can get around, even with a little trouble, I am waiting. Hope recovery is quick and not too painful.
Merilyn from TN


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 22, 2010)

*New Knee Yesterday, Walking Around Today, Going Home Tomorrow.*

All the fear & anxiety I had built up over this knee replacement business were unnecessary & way, way overblown -- so much so that I am tempted to call it a piece of cake in contrast to the agonies I had led myself to believe I was in for.

Showed up at 7:30 Monday morning, got an I.D. band clipped onto my wrist, got weighed (again), got into 1 of those embarrassing hospital gowns, & got into a rolling bed in a cubicle right off the waiting room.  I swallowed a fistful of pills they gave me, including my 1st dose of oxycodone. 

The anesthesiologist decided to go with general anesthesia after all, even though I had been semi-convinced earlier to go with a spinal block.  The nurse gave me a long white support stocking to put on the leg that was _not_ being operated on.  The surgeon came in & made positional markings on the knee that was about to be replaced.

They wheeled me to the operating room.  Next thing I remember after that is walking (with assistance) from the hallway in front of my hospital room to the hospital bed in my room.  

I have been doing knee-straightening exercises like crazy, I have been taking brief walks (with the support of a lightweight walker) up & down the corridors, & I went to physical therapy class this afternoon with a group of a dozen or so other patients breaking in new knees & hips.  One tough lady had both ailing knees replaced at the same time -- 1 operation, that is.  More power to her, although she was moving mighty slow this afternoon.

Tomorrow morning they get us all together again for training in how to navigate steps & how to get in & out of cars.  Then we get discharge instructions & prescriptions for pills to take at home.  Then they send us on our way.

I was prepared for major pain, but I haven't had any.  The pills are doing the job.  What discomfort I've felt is from tight, stiff leg muscles, & that's nothing compared with my everyday knee pain before surgery.

They have wi-fi here all over the place, so The Chief Of Staff brought me her little MacBook so I can type on the electric internet right from my hospital room.  I expect I will be up & around & out & about before long -- maybe as soon as 2-3 weeks.  We'll see. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Alan -  I am so glad to hear that everything is going so smoothly. Watch the time you spend sitting at the computer ... it made my knees hurt more than anything. Make sure you get up at regular intervals and straighten out your leg.

Also, one of the things that really helped my muscle stiffnes post-surgery was taking a tablespoon of cod liver oil. Helped with inflammation --- decreasing it that is. And it is kind of like swallowing a frog first thing in the morning ... everything looks better from there.

I don't even think about my knee surgery. After years of pain, it's great to be pain free.

Best of luck to you!

elaine


----------



## macko420 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Alan!  Nice to see you back so soon!  Glad things are going well!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 23, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> .....I am tempted to call it a piece of cake....
> 
> They have wi-fi here all over the place, so The Chief Of Staff brought me her little MacBook so I can type on the electric internet right from my hospital room.
> 
> -- Alan Cole​



Alan, Best wishes or a speedy recovery and watch those pieces of cake. They add up around your middle. I was afraid you'd be going into summer reruns of the 'tune of the day'. Glad you can keep in touch.

So how do your fellow hospital inmates feel about your horn practice? Gotta keep up the lips, y'know.

Jim Ricks


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Great news Allan!  I know you were concerned going in and it's so obvious now that its over that already the improvement was worth the effort to get there. 

Your dedication to the recovery process should result in the desired outcome. Being able to enjoy all those discount trips and projects with family/friends. All the worry is over - enjoy the results.  We look forward to progress reports soon.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thanks For All Good Wishes -- At Home Now With Reality Setting In.*

It is clear now that my euphoric TUG-BBS messages sent in via wi-fi when I was still in the hospital were written under the influence of the hospital's fantastic in-hospital pain management program.  In short, I was out of my mind on oxycontin or some such & literally feeling no pain. 

Now, I have some pain -- not doubling-over, table-pounding pain, but certainly attention-getting pain.  The joint replacement coordinator in the surgeon's office is adjusting my at-home medication, so I'm expecting some improvement.  

Physical therapy starts in about 2 hours -- I go to them, they don't come to me.  

Thanks again for all the good wishes.  I am grateful to all my TUG-BBS friends. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 25, 2010)

*Breaking In The New Knee.*

I left the hospital dressed in golf shirt & shorts plus full-length George Washington style white anti-embolism stockings.  The doctors & nurses are big on preventing infections & avoiding blood clots, so the recovery routine includes wearing those long white elastic sox plus taking blood-thinning drugs, currently plain aspirin. 

My introduction to the Founding Fathers hosiery came early.  To make sure there was no misunderstanding about which knee was getting replaced & which was being let alone, they handed me a long, white stocking after I was already in an embarrassing hospital gown & they instructed me to put the stocking on the leg that was not getting operated on.  I did.  The other leg stayed bare.  Then pretty soon the surgeon came in & made some markings on the bare skin outside the kneecap & surrounding area, either just for reassurance or possibly to assist with positioning the surgical instruments, or maybe for both, I don't know. 

Now that I'm back home, the surgical dressings are changed daily -- plain 4-inch gauze squares held in place by the George Washington elastic stockings.  They cover up 24 or so stainless steel surgical staples that are scheduled to be removed week after next.  There are also 2 pairs of holes higher up & lower down where computer-guided probes were inserted to help with positioning of the prosthetic joint.  

The eBay knee chiller never got delivered.  The eBay seller says he doesn't know what happened to it -- best guess is he slapped a wrong address label on the package & so it went to somebody who didn't order it.  If so, eventually the eBay deal might get straightened out.  Meanwhile, for cold therapy I'm using a borrowed knee chiller lent by a friend who had knee replacement surgery a couple of years ago & who, as it happens, had the other knee surgically replaced the week before my knee operation & now is using a new cold therapy unit so the old 1 that I'm using was extra. 

Prescribed home pain-control medicine is vicodin & extra-strength Tylenol & some stuff called tramadol.  Those can cause or aggravate constipation -- & believe me I've already had way more than enough of _that_ -- so I am going heavy on fruits & veggies & colace & fluids & Activia, even some dulcolax as needed.  (The doctor says take dulcolax in the PM for a BM in the AM.  Wiser words were never spoken.) 

Physical therapy yesterday included lots of stretching & some exercises.  I am signed up for 3 sessions per week for the next 3 weeks.  After that, we'll see. 

Problems so far have been minimal.  The worst was accidentally kicking myself in the left kneecap (the sore 1) with my right heel as I was turning over in bed.  That got my attention.  

I am walking around, slowly, using a cane or walker only if I go out -- e.g., to physical therapy.  The physical therapy technician says using a walker when out & about can be helpful in a defensive way, if only to keep people from crowding or bumping in.  Nothing says _Old Folks_ like using a walker, eh ? 

The Chief Of Staff has been wonderful through all this.  When I'm all recovered & totally back to normal, she will deserve a luxury vacation for sure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Courts (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Alan,

I had both knees done March 2009. Best move I ever made. Beside the therapy, I would pay attention to the shoes you wear and arch support. Once I determined exactly the right combination, everything is great. 

Also I was a little too gung-ho with exercise and started to get some soreness a month before going to Las Vegas about seven months after surgery. 

All I did in Vegas was a lot of walking and that seemed to relieve the soreness. 

When I went to see the Doc, he suggested maybe I was doing too much exercise, peddle exerciser, weight lifting (legs), and eliptical rider. 

So now a little less of the mechanical exercise and more walking. Moderate walking seems the best for me. 

Good luck.

.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Stay with the King - and no, the burger is NOT free either*



AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff has been wonderful through all this.  When I'm all recovered & totally back to normal, she will deserve a luxury vacation for sure.



Alan -  I can get you a DEAL! Just agree to attend a nice, 90 minute presentation and your 7 day, luxury stay in one of the BEST TIMESHARES IN THE WORLD can be yours for just a small $1,999 handling and convenience fee. They don't even charge extra for viewing all the semi-celebrity photos with some old fat guy.  Really. Just $1995. How could the Chief of Staff resist? 

Glad to hear you are making what sounds like a smooth recovery.   Keep up the good work!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Staples Out.*

The surgical staples were removed this afternoon.  The doctor said I'm doing fine.  I'm off heavy-duty pain medicine except to prepare for physical therapy sessions -- 2 more of those scheduled this week, then 3 more next week.  Otherwise, it's just 12-hour Aleve.  I can walk upstairs step over step, but I'm still doing 1 step at a time coming back down.

The past 2 weeks have been an adventure, to say the least.  But I have full faith that the result will prove to be worth it.  

So far, so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Merilyn (Jul 6, 2010)

So glad to hear you are doing well. I need my knees done but I will put it off until I can't stand it anymore. Keep us posted as to your progess.
Merilyn


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alan,

Somehow I''ve been out of the loop about your knee surgery. Glad recuperation is going well.

All the best,

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 7, 2010)

*The Rest Of The Story.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Somehow I''ve been out of the loop about your knee surgery. Glad recuperation is going well.
> 
> ...


Thanks -- all good wishes are gratefully received & greatly appreciated. 

I have left out some of the details -- like developing a horrid allergy to the codeine in the vicodin I was taking.  I broke out in full-body hives that itched like hell.  My skin was big itchy welts all over with texture like bubble-wrap.  It stayed like that 2½ days after I went off off the medicine.  No fun. 

The replacement pain killer -- tramadol -- eases the hurt just fine but causes super-constipation.  No fun. 

From the outset, the doctors have been on guard against infections & blood clots.  I had to get not only medical clearance for the surgery, but also dental clearance -- my dentist had to do an exam & sign off saying I had no oral infections or incipient abscesses, etc. 

The hospital discharge instructions listed certain signs to watch for that might indicate blood clots or infection.  Call the doctor right away if any of those showed up, they said.  

Last Friday I called to report a painful "hot spot" on my lower shin that was red & tender & painful.  The physician's assistant who called back said to watch closely & go to the emergency room if it got worse.  On Sunday, it got lots worse overnight.  In the wee hours The Chief Of Staff & I decided to go to the ER.  

When we got there about 5AM Monday, the place was deserted.  No cars in the lot.  No people in the waiting room.  I filled out the form & got seen right away.  No folderol getting registered, because all my information & numbers were on file from my recent surgery.  They took vitals, looked at my hot spot, & agreed something was going on -- not exactly sure what, but something.  They took blood samples & hooked up an IV.

To ease the hurt, which was considerable by then, they added morphine & tramadol to the IV.  Pretty soon they wheeled me over to radiology & did a groin-to-ankle ultrasound exam of my left leg.  Result:  No Blood Clots. 

By & by they decided I have cellulitis, so they added levaquin & some other powerful antibiotic drug to the IV.  While those dripped into me, they brought me breakfast -- scrambled eggs with onions & cheese, toasted bagel, milk, orange juice, & coffee.  Yum.  The Chief Of Staff got her breakfast in the hospital cafeteria, whose location she knew well from staying at the hospital with me when I was in for the surgery. 

The ER physician phoned my knee surgeon to tell him what was going on & to get his agreement with the antibiotic therapy, which far as I can tell was based on the concept Better Safe Than Sorry.  After the IVs were done, they unhooked me & sent me home about 10AM.  

All I'm on for pain right now is 12-hour Aleve & extra-strength Tylenol.  I'm sitting here hooked up to a my knee chiller & typing on the electric computer while waiting for the Tylenol to kick in.  I'm not hurting bad, but enough to interrupt sleep.  So it goes. 

After supervising removal of my surgical staples Tuesday afternoon, the doctor said I'm doing better than 90% of his total knee replacement patients, cellulitis _mox nix._  He said I'm to come back for a follow-up appointment in 5-6 weeks.  

The nurse said the company that made the prosthetic knee will send me a card in the mail that says I've got metallic knee hardware on board, so that when I set off the security detectors at the airport, etc., the authorities will know to take me aside & wand me instead of wrestling me to the ground.  We'll see how well that works, eh? 

All in all it has been an interesting couple of weeks.  I have full confidence that it will all turn out to be worth it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, Alan, but I'm laughing my fool head off here at the thought of airport security trying to wrestle you to the ground while you beat them over their heads with your horn cases.  :rofl: 

You keep on truckin' in as good a fashion as any of us could hope to do.  All good thoughts for your continued healing ...


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alan,

Hope everything gets better for you soon.  You have been through a lot and hopefully everything will be healed 100% shortly.

One of my good friends had hip replacement last year - she is only 58.  She had double knee replacement before that.  And she is doing well.  She says she does bend her knees in a little different way than she did prior to surgery, but not that much differently.  She says the knee and hip surgeries have helped her tremendously.

She and her husband travel and timeshare with my DH and I.  She is able to do steps now at the timeshares and is so glad she had the surgeries.

Again, hope everything is healed 100% soon, and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Judy (Jul 8, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> The nurse said the company that made the prosthetic knee will send me a card in the mail that says I've got metallic knee hardware on board, so that when I set off the security detectors at the airport, etc., the authorities will know to take me aside & wand me instead of wrestling me to the ground.  We'll see how well that works, eh?


The card won't help.  My husband has one that came with his knee and every security screening he's been through since has ignored it.  He gets wanded, patted down, and his possessions re-inspected.  On the bright side, he hasn't been wrestled to the ground yet   Forever more, you and he will have to allow extra time to get through security.  The only serious problem DH noticed so far is that he isn't allowed to retrieve his valuables (laptop, etc) off the conveyor belt while waiting to have his body inspected.  If I weren't there to rescue his possessions, they could easily be stolen.  Suggestion: Send your traveling companion through the inspection line first.  I wonder what solo travelers with metal body parts do to safeguard their valuables?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 8, 2010)

*Thanks For The Tip.*




Judy said:


> The card won't help.  My husband has one that came with his knee and every security screening he's been through since has ignored it.  He gets wanded, patted down, and his possessions re-inspected.  On the bright side, he hasn't been wrestled to the ground yet   Forever more, you and he will have to allow extra time to get through security.  The only serious problem DH noticed so far is that he isn't allowed to retrieve his valuables (laptop, etc) off the conveyor belt while waiting to have his body inspected.  If I weren't there to rescue his possessions, they could easily be stolen.  Suggestion: Send your traveling companion through the inspection line first.  I wonder what solo travelers with metal body parts do to safeguard their valuables?


My card came in today's mail.  

Since it's going to be no help in security screening, I guess I'll just use is as a status symbol. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Courts (Jul 8, 2010)

Judy said:


> *The card won't help.  My husband has one that came with his knee and every security screening he's been through since has ignored it.  He gets wanded, patted down, and his possessions re-inspected. * On the bright side, he hasn't been wrestled to the ground yet   Forever more, you and he will have to allow extra time to get through security.  The only serious problem DH noticed so far is that he isn't allowed to retrieve his valuables (laptop, etc) off the conveyor belt while waiting to have his body inspected.  If I weren't there to rescue his possessions, they could easily be stolen.  Suggestion: Send your traveling companion through the inspection line first.  I wonder what solo travelers with metal body parts do to safeguard their valuables?


Yes, that is my experience. 

So, what is the big deal if people who might be "terrorists" get treated like those of us with artificial knees ?  


.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2010)

*Zapped!  With Electricity.*

Today's physical therapy session (following knee replacement surgery 3 weeks ago) was notable for the introduction of _el zappo_ as a form of thigh muscle stimulation. 

Near the end of the hour-long session of toe-lifts, heel-walking, step exercises, balance exercises, etc., the therapist hooked me up by 2 sticky electrodes on the upper leg to a little grey box that zapped the bejabbers out of my quadriceps muscle at regular intervals, with brief rest periods in between zaps.  

The therapist said my job was to tense my muscles when I felt the electrical pulses in a way that pressed the back of my knee to the table I was lying on.  The discomfort came more from the pressure of extending the knee than from the tingling of the therapeutic leg zapper, & I was eager for that part of the session to end.  

"Six more minutes," the therapist said.  

After that, he had me press down by tensing the quadriceps & hold the tension for a count of 15, for 5 repetitions.  That was about as uncomfortable as all that _el zappo_ business, but I gritted my teeth & did deep breathing & got through it OK.  

The Chief Of Staff was there to pick me up by then, & she said she could tell by my anguished expression that the work-out was uncomfortable.  The therapist handed me a sheet describing exercises I'm spozed to do at home in between physical therapy sessions -- just stepping & balancing & toe-lifting, etc., no zapping. 

Two more physical therapy sessions this week & 3 more next week.  After that, we'll see.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 18, 2010)

*New Knee Declared Good To Go.*

Saw the knee surgeon yesterday for routine 8-week post-op appointment.  The doctor said nothing I can do to my new knee can mess it up -- nothing, that is, short of falling down the stairs, getting in a car crash, or damaging it via some kind of serious accident.  

He did recommend buying carpet-installer knee pads for any work-type activity that involves kneeling on hard surfaces.  That, he said, goes equally for old folks in general, not just people with knee replacements.  Who knew ? 

Still some swelling in the immediate surgical area, & still some skin numbness & sensitivity north & south of my new knee.  Those will diminish in time, the doctor said. 

Mobility & strength in the new knee are good already, but the doctor signed me up for 1 more month of physical therapy anyway, just because it is helping so much with strength & mobility. 

In view of the positive report from the orthopedic surgeon, I took zero pain medicines yesterday -- no aspirin tablets, no naproxen sodium, no ibuprofen, no acetaminophen.  (I've been off prescription pain pills about a week.)  

Doing without the Tylenol, etc., was OK throughout the day, but not at night.  Instead of Ambien & Advil at bedtime, I tried just Tylenol PM.  Big mistake.  Could not get comfortable & could not drop off to sleep despite feeling plenty drowsy.  Tossed & turned an hour or so, then got up & took ibuprofen.  Lay down again & tossed & turned some more till finally snoozing out about 2AM.  So tonight, it's back to Advil & Ambien.  So it goes. 

Despite all the physical progress & in spite of already walking & moving lots better than before surgery, I am impatient for the remaining discomfort to go away, mainly so I can start enjoying a sound night's sleep again.  Other than that, no complaints & in all I'm glad I went for the new knee. 

Doctor says to come back in 10 months for X-rays, etc., so he can make sure all is well with his handiwork.  Meanwhile, any time I go to the dentist or get any kind of medical procedures done for the next 2 years or so, I'm supposed to call the knee doctor ahead of time to get antibiotic prescriptions just as a precaution.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 18, 2010)

Alan, you'll be dancing in no time!  Glad to hear you are having a good recovery.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 18, 2010)

*D. I. Y. Virtual Knee Replacement Surgery.*

Click here for a web site that lets you try your hand at doing virtual knee replacement surgery on-line. 

Our grand-niece told us about it last week. 

I'm too squeamish even to look at it, but The Chief Of Staff gave it a go recently -- said it's plenty interesting. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan, 
I missed all of this somehow - glad you're doing well and are in such great spirits (no big surprise! You're always in great spirits!!)  

How about Jim (OP)? How are you doing?


----------



## Kal (Aug 19, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Saw the knee surgeon yesterday for routine 8-week post-op appointment. The doctor said nothing I can do to my new knee can mess it up -- nothing, that is, short of falling down the stairs, getting in a car crash, or damaging it via some kind of serious accident.
> 
> He did recommend buying carpet-installer knee pads for any work-type activity that involves kneeling on hard surfaces. That, he said, goes equally for old folks in general, not just people with knee replacements. Who knew ?
> 
> ...


 
How long did it take from the day of surgery before you could walk up a flight of stairs?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2010)

*1 Step At A Time.*




Kal said:


> How long did it take from the day of surgery before you could walk up a flight of stairs?


The day they sent me home (Wednesday, after the operation was done Monday), there was a brief physical therapy session targeted on getting into the car (butt 1st, then swing around -- carefully) & on going up & down stairs. 

The stairs technique going up is strong leg 1st, then weak leg just up to the step the strong leg is on, the way kids learn to do stairs -- i.e., not step over step the way grownups do it.  Going down is also 1 step at a time, but starting with the weak leg. 

Doing it that way, I could get up a flight of stairs as soon as I got home -- though I put it off for several days, then tried it just to make sure I could do it. 

Within 3-4 weeks, I was able to go up & down the stairs step over step -- specially up.  If my new knee was feeling stiff, I couldn't go down step over step.  Now I always can go down that way, although if the knew knee is feeling stiff -- e.g., right after a tough physical therapy session -- then I know I'll be feeling it all afternoon, on the stairs & just about everywhere.  

I still take aspirin & ibuprofen, etc., as needed, & I still use my knee-chiller that circulates ice water through a specially designed pad that wraps around the affected area. 

The stiffness is strictly in the swollen muscles & tissues that were jangled in the process of surgically installing the prosthetic joint.  The "rotating platform" prosthetic joint itself moves just fine.  

The therapist yesterday said I'm within 4 degrees of being able to completely straighten my new knee, & I can flex my new knee through 124 degrees -- not bad for an old coot.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow
What an adventurous few month.  Hope all is going well for you now.  I need to have a knee replacement.  Have been holding off for years.  It was nice to read the posts with many positive comments.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2010)

*If I Had It To Do Over, I Would Still Get It Done.*




pkyorkbeach said:


> Wow
> What an adventurous few month.  Hope all is going well for you now.  I need to have a knee replacement.  Have been holding off for years.  It was nice to read the posts with many positive comments.


Steady improvement, for sure. 

I am glad I went ahead.  I am stronger & walking better -- much better, than I could do on my old worn-out natural knee. 

I will say, though, that there are a hell of a lot of things they didn't tell me before I went ahead & got the operation -- or if they told me, the details didn't all sink in. 

Discomfort now is minimal & my only real complaint is that it still interferes with getting a good night's sound sleep.  (If I get semi-crabby in some of my TUG-BBS entries, that's why.) 

Everybody I know who's had this says, Yep -- That's Right.  But they also say that at the 1-year mark, approximately, everything should feel completely right & normal & better than new, with steady improvement all along. 

Here's hoping. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jfbookers (Aug 19, 2010)

*OP Update*

Thank you all for the suggestions and support. I am now about 4 mo. post op and doing well. I'm still a little stiff some mornings (as I was pre op) and can still overdo it to the point of pain if I really try.(My therapist described it as building up my newly attatched "baby muscles")
No regrets at this point for the decisions I made. I would still prefer not to go through rehab twice but understand 2 at once made the rehab somewhat longer with more discomfort. I feel much better than pre op and I am told to expect some additional inprovement over the next few months. 
I didn't have any of the complications some experience. I am not sure why but my doctor used glue rather than staples and did not reccomend stockings. Looking back maybe I should have pulled the trigger earlier but glan to have it done with.
Yours,
Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thanks For The Encouraging Report.  Glad To Hear You Are Coming Along So Well.*




jfbookers said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions and support. I am now about 4 mo. post op and doing well. I'm still a little stiff some mornings (as I was pre op) and can still overdo it to the point of pain if I really try.(My therapist described it as building up my newly attatched "baby muscles")
> No regrets at this point for the decisions I made. I would still prefer not to go through rehab twice but understand 2 at once made the rehab somewhat longer with more discomfort. I feel much better than pre op and I am told to expect some additional inprovement over the next few months.
> I didn't have any of the complications some experience. I am not sure why but my doctor used glue rather than staples and did not reccomend stockings. Looking back maybe I should have pulled the trigger earlier but glan to have it done with.
> Yours,
> Jim


Thanks for the progress update, Jim.  Your story is encouraging. 

I had to wear those George Washington stockings for a while, as a recommended anti-clotting measure.  Pretty soon I quit wearing the right stocking but had to stick with the 1 on the left because that's all that was holding on the gauze dressings while the surgical wound was still healing (& still oozing a bit).  No adhesive tape, no band-aids, etc., just the compression stocking. 

The Chief Of Staff thought I should wear both stockings on my flights to & from San Diego recently, just as a renewed anti-clot safeguard.   That sounded like baloney to me, but I went along with it because The Chief Of Staff recommended it.  (See, The Chief Of Staff is the only person on earth who gives a rip about whether I do or do not wear George Washington stockings while flying across the country.  I am extremely lucky that she cares for me & looks out for me & takes care of me.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Jim - I am glad that things are going well for you. 

I had the clean up surgery about 1.5 years ago which they expected to last for 3 -5 years and the pain is already starting again. When I was doing the physical therapy, the therapist told me to get in as good a shape as I can get into before the knee replacement. I am working on that now.

The problem is that getting in shape requires use of my knee which is already painful again. So now it hurts to walk, but I don't dare stop my walking program because it will make recovery harder. I am still so out of shape from my recent cancer surgery, I don't want to have another surgery until I am better.

What a mess!

elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 29, 2010)

*TV News Said DePuy Replacement Hips Recalled -- Hoping My DePuy Knee Will Be OK.*

I caught part of a TV news broadcast last night about a recall of DePuy replacement hips -- extremely disturbing to me in view of the fact that the replacement knee I had installed surgically 10 weeks ago is from DePuy.   

Here's hoping serious problems with DePuy hips don't mean there are any problems for anybody walking around with DePuy knees. 

Meanwhile, my new knee is doing OK far as I can tell -- although I am getting impatient waiting for the remaining low-level discomfort to go away so I can quit taking Advil, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 7, 2010)

*All Done With Physical Therapy.*

Final session was today, & it was just a short session -- loosening up on a stationary bike, then getting measurements of strength & extension & bending, all declared OK.  

There's still some post-surgical swelling, so extension & flex angles of my new left knee still don't match my good original right knee, but they are within 3-4 degrees & I am functionally OK anyhow, with the expectation of slight improvement over the next 3-4 months as swelling goes down.  

Bottom line is my Total Knee Replacement is a success & I'm glad I went for it.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RDB (Oct 7, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Final session was today, ...
> Bottom line is my Total Knee Replacement is a success & I'm glad I went for it.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Good for you Allen.  Wishing you the best.

Robert


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations on sticking through your therapy. I wish you continued success with your new knees!

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Oct 8, 2010)

My father-in-law just called last night and said he had had knee replacement done that day - he's 91    He will have to leave the rehab facility a day or so early because he's giving a talk somewhere.  Wow.

He had his hips replaced probably 20-some years ago, then again 10 years ago because they wore out, and now the knee.

He's amazing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Signed Up With Fitness Club After Graduation From Physical Therapy.*

The physical therapists ran me through the wringer so thoroughly that I thought I should build on whatever progress I had made rather than revert to my old default status as couch potato & computer slug. 

So, after shopping around minimally, I signed up for Winter Membership at a local swim & recreation club -- Winter Membership goes till right before Memorial Day 2011. 

I've been showing up at the fitness room every day but 1 since signing up.  The best I can do at this point is seriously wimpy workouts -- i.e., 12 minutes each on the stationary bicycle & the elliptical training machine & the treadmill.  Then I'm all wrung out. 

I tell myself wimpy workouts are better than no workouts, also that possibly my stamina may improve if I keep at it. 

I sure do hope the exercise is good for my health, because doing is is sure no fun at all. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Workouts Are Still Wimpy.*

Today I got up to 13 minutes on the elliptical exercise machine & 13 minutes on the stationary bike.  

I skipped using the treadmill by walking to the fitness club instead of riding.  Only trouble with that is that I had to walk back after I got done -- 2 miles there & 2 miles back.  _Whew*!*_  Even so, real walking over the ground & through the neighborhoods is lots less boring than fake walking on the treadmill.  

I've been doing wimpy workouts over there for a few weeks now, long enough to start figuring out the pattern of which people show up when.  Morning & mid-day, there's a heavy concentration of old folks, like me.  

Surely I'm not the only client breaking in a new major joint, but I haven't noticed any fresh knee scars on anybody else. 

Over the weekend, we had a house guest who had Total Knee Replacement surgery the same day I did.  His scar is so well healed that it's practically invisible, except at extremely close range.  

By contrast, my knee scar is still prominent & still a conspicuous pink-purple instead of regular skin color.  I still have some swelling, & occasionally some muscular stiffness, but no major discomfort.  Recovery progress is steady but gradual -- so gradual that I get impatient sometimes.  

In any case, I do believe that the daily wimpy workouts are helping a little. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kal (Nov 5, 2010)

My wife's physical therapist says he sees lots and lots of knees and the scars differ from surgeon to surgeon.  It's a matter of technique.  One surgeon at a local major hospital came up with his own technique which leaves just a very slight hairline scar that's almost invisible.

My wife had a full knee replacement in mid-August and as of Nov. 1st, half the scar is a very slight hairline.  The rest is continuing to heal and looks like it will become the same slight hairline.  Her orthopod said her scar is one of the very best he has seen while some that he has seen are simply terrible.  It's all about the MD.  My wife's is excellent and uses the technique I mentioned above.  It works!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2010)

*New Knees & Old Teeth.*

My knee doctor says that for the next 2 years I have to take antibiotics before undergoing any kind of medical or dental procedure, including routing cleaning by the dental hygienist -- that's how concerned they are about preventing post-operative infection even months & years following total knee replacement surgery. 

After I called the dentist's office & explained that, the dentist prescribed amoxicillin -- swallow 4 of those 1 hour before my appointment.  

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kal (Nov 5, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> ... the dentist prescribed amoxicillin -- swallow 4 of those 1 hour before my appointment....
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
Be careful with amoxicillin as I believe there are restrictions on usage.  First, you have to take the meds for the full number of days prescribed i.e. don't stop short.

Second, I understand you can only take that med at intervals of not less than 9 months so your body won't build up antigens against it.  Therefore, if there is another need for antibiotics during the subsequent 9 months, you will have to take something other than amoxicillin.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2010)

*8 Capsules Prescribed -- 4 For This Time + 4 For Next Time.*




Kal said:


> Be careful with amoxicillin as I believe there are restrictions on usage.  First, you have to take the meds for the full number of days prescribed i.e. don't stop short.
> 
> Second, I understand you can only take that med at intervals of not less than 9 months so your body won't build up antigens against it.  Therefore, if there is another need for antibiotics during the subsequent 9 months, you will have to take something other than amoxicillin.


The label directions say _Take 4 One Hour Before Appointment_ but the pill bottle from the pharmacy contained 8 capsules.  

So I phoned the prescribing provider's office (dentist), asking what to do with the other 4 capsules.  Those are for next time, they said -- i.e., at my next appointment for cleaning & examination 6 months from now. 

So it goes. 

Meanwhile, at today's wimpy workout I did 13 minutes on the elliptical exercise machine & 13 minutes on the stationary bike & 13 minutes on the treadmill (3 mph, 5% uphill grade).  It's still wimpy, but at least I'm showing up & doing it.  (Something beats nothing.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 5, 2011)

*Goodbye, Tuckahoe Recreation Club.  Hello, Planet Fitness.*

On Memorial Day weekend, my winter membership ran out at Tuckahoe Recreation Club, so that's it for wimpy workouts close to home. 

After a week off for travels, etc., I signed up yesterday with Planet Fitness & got over there for (most of) a wimpy workout before it closed.  (Saturday & Sunday hours are 7AM - 7PM.  The place is open most of the rest of the week -- 5AM Mondays through 10PM Fridays.)

Planet Fitness is about twice as far from here as Tuckahoe, but still a short, quick drive except during rush hour. 

If I can add just 1 more minute each to my times on the stationary bike & the treadmill & the elliptical exercise machine, I will graduate from wimpy workouts on those to just regular workouts.  I do those on alternate days.  On in-between days, I do wimpy weights on the various Nautilus-style machines.  I have to add 20-30 pounds before my weight lifting will graduate from wimpy to regular.  Meanwhile, Planet Fitness has lots & lots of Nautilus-style machines to try out & get used to.  I may develop a whole new weight routine over there by contrast with the same old same old at Tuckahoe, which has just 10 different Nautilus machines.  We'll see. 

One-year post-op appointment with the knee replacement surgeon is coming up in a couple of weeks.  I plan on telling him that I have kept up more or less steadily with wimpy workouts & wimpy weightlifting starting right after I completed the physical therapy sessions he ordered following total knee replacement last year.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kay H (Jun 5, 2011)

Kal said:


> Be careful with amoxicillin as I believe there are restrictions on usage.  First, you have to take the meds for the full number of days prescribed i.e. don't stop short.
> 
> Second, I understand you can only take that med at intervals of not less than 9 months so your body won't build up antigens against it.  Therefore, if there is another need for antibiotics during the subsequent 9 months, you will have to take something other than amoxicillin.




Amoxocillin taken as prophylactic for dental app't is taken as directed on the label.   If taken for an infection, it needs to be taken a certain number of doses on a certain number of days.  Two different things here.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

Good to hear that you have kept up with your physical therapy, Alan. 

I recently read that people should do their weight training before their cardio training as the weight training is more effective in burning the sugar that is stored in your muscle so that you will start burning fat sooner when you are doing the cardio.

elaine


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2011)

I havent had knee or hip replacement surgerys, (I did have a crushed heal bone repaired but thats another story)

People I know that have had your surgery will ask themselves during the recovery period. 

"why have I done this to myself?" 

but the same people, if asked a year later, will say. 

"why did I wait so long?"

Apparently the recovery and rehab is difficult, but the end result worth it. 

Good luck


----------



## Sue K (Jun 6, 2011)

I just read with interest the three pages on knee replacements.  I wish I had read them last year when I was going through this but had stopped going on TUG for a while.

I had both of my knees replaced, six months apart.  It has now been a year since the second surgery and I forget that I have new knees (until I go through airport security.)  I wonder now why I waited so long to have them done- no pain is wonderful.  For those of you contemplating this surgery- do it!  You won't regret the outcome!!  But do research your doctor well- there is a big difference in doctors...............

There are a few things I have learned from the experience.  It is not as painful as I thought it would be.  Don't worry about taking pain medication- if you need it, take it.  Constipations can be a problem but I took Colase (over the counter) daily and that did the trick.  *Ice* is key in pain relief too!  Whenever I felt some discomfort I got out the ice bags.  I didn't have a sophisticated cooling machine.  Plain old ice in a bag works just fine.  *Physical therapy* is also key.  I had two physical therapist tell me that there is a short window to recover your knee movement and if you don't get it back during this time, you won't get it back.  There is some discomfort to physical therapy but I always took a pain pill about one hour before I went and that really helped.  

My doctor comes highly recommended from many sources.  He does about 200 knee replacements a year.  He refuses to do both knees at once because then you have to go to a recovery center (nursing home usually) and as he put it, "They are hot beds for infections."  Lots of germs there that you don't want to pick up.  From the hospital go home to your own germs.  Infection in your knees is your one ongoing concern.  That's why you need to take the antibiotic before you go to the dentist.  People have gotten knee infections from dental cleanings.  I will have to take antibiotics before dental cleaning for the rest of my life.  Small price to pay for no infections. 

I came home from the hospital with a walker which I got rid of the next day switching to a cane which I got rid of in two weeks.  Walking up stairs was no problem the one leg at a time method taught in the hospital rehab.

As Alan has talked about, sleeping is the biggest problem at first.  You can't resume your normal sleeping positions right away and night pains can wake you up.  The pain is not a sharp stabbing pain but a dull ache.  I always took my pain medication and at times Ambien before bed at first.  I'm sure Alan is now sleeping like a baby as I am.

Walking and stationary bicycling are the two things my doctor has me continuing to do.  The rest of the exercise is icing on the cake.  You can barely see my scars!  One of the things I was told to do (after the staples were removed) was message vitamin E into the scar.  But, even a big ugly scar would be worth it to be pain free!!!  Modern medicine is amazing!!!


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 6, 2011)

DH just had hip replacement surgery Tuesday and we are learning the benefits of ice as mentioned by the previous poster.

I would recommend anyone considering hip replacement to look into Minimally Invasive (also called anterior) surgery.  The muscles and tendons are less disturbed and healing is faster.

DH is getting around the house with a walker, getting physical therapy at home and all around doing pretty well.

Our neighbor who had the more tradition posterior surgery a few years back is amazed at what he can do.

Disclaimer: I am NOT a health professional.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2011)

*Minimally Invasive -- Not For Everybody.*




puppymommo said:


> I would recommend anyone considering hip replacement to look into Minimally Invasive (also called anterior) surgery.  The muscles and tendons are less disturbed and healing is faster.


My good friend for life in Tampa FL, a retired military officer, a man I've known since we were in high school together, wore out both his hips.  He said they hurt so bad all the time that he could hardly walk & they made him feel old before his time. 

He asked his surgeon about minimally invasive hip replacement surgery.  The doctor brought out a precise, delicate hip joint & placed it on the table.  "Sure," the doctor said.  "I do minimally invasive hip replacements.  The prosthetic joint is very small, like this 1.  Recovery time is quick.  My patients have been pleased with the results.  Most of them are older ladies." 

"But for you," the doctor said, "a smaller replacement joint like that might not be the best choice." 

The surgeon put away the delicate artificial joint.  He opened another drawer & got out a big honking large-scale metal hip joint prosthesis, which --_ BONK !_ -- the doctor placed on the desk right in front of my friend. 

"You might be better satisfied with a larger, heavier, & sturdier hip replacement like this, which is much more appropriate for your size & physique.  The big ones last longer than the little ones, and  I don't do the big ones by minimally invasive surgery.  But it's up to you." 

My friend went with the big honking hip replacements -- had'm both done in 2008, one in January & the other in November -- says they've given him a new lease on life.  No complications.  Everything he could do before his natural hips went bad he says he can do with his artificial replacement hips -- except 1 thing.  He says he play golf just fine, but with his new hip joints he can no longer go bowling -- a small price to pay, he says, for having strength & pain-free mobility. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2011)

*Non-Wimpy Workout For The 1st Time.*




AwayWeGo said:


> If I can add just 1 more minute each to my times on the stationary bike & the treadmill & the elliptical exercise machine, I will graduate from wimpy workouts on those to just regular workouts.


Today, for the 1st time, I did 15 minutes each on the stationary exercise bike & the elliptical exerciser & the treadmill (3½ mph, 5% uphill slant). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Today, for the 1st time, I did 15 minutes each on the stationary exercise bike & the elliptical exerciser & the treadmill (3½ mph, 5% uphill slant).
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



WOO HOO! That is cause for celebration!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 22, 2011)

*New Knee Officially Declared Good To Go.*

My 1-year post-op appointment with the orthopedic surgeon who did my total knee replacement was yesterday.  

He viewed X-ray pictures of both knees together -- bionic & natural, side by side.  He expressed satisfaction with the alignment of the prosthetic joint & said my original knee on the other leg looks good. 

The doctor pronounced the procedure a success & discharged me from any more follow-up appointments in connection with my new knee.  But he said I can keep his number in case anything else develops that needs his professional services.   

He also said I should keep on taking precautionary doses of antibiotics before undergoing minor medical & dental procedures -- indefinitely, just to be on the safe side in guarding against infection that could threaten my implanted artificial knee joint. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Helene4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Had mine done (right only) 12 years ago at Hospital for Special Surgery in NY. 
Pain? Yes. Take the meds. Do EVERYTHING they tell you to do/not do in rehab.
If you are experiencing pain you think is out of the ordinary...tell them and keep telling them until they listen. Don't fall for the line of "Oh, that's referred pain". After a week/10 days  the pain should be considerably diminished. 

After 6 months you will wonder why you waited so long to have it done . Make sure you have someone at home to help you(like with washing up) when you are released.

Good Luck.
Helene


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 23, 2011)

so glad to have read this column.

I need my right Knee replaced and was trying to deal with that, figure out when to gt it done, then they said i needed catarat surgery.  okay which first?  
Well then they discovred thyroid cancer, so i have to get that taken care of first.  

I can't take codeine, percocet, or most pain meds.  
As far as shots to the stomach, I have no feeling across my stomach and  abdomen from the breast reconstruction surgery after a mastectomy.  

so i will be hobbling around on my sore knee for awhile, till the thyroid surgery is over, radioactive iodine otreatments ver, and correct synthetic thyroid  dose established.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading this thread, my brother is going to have this surgery later this year.  I have printed this whole thread and I'm going to share it with him and his spouse this weekend.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 24, 2011)

do they usually prescribe a sleeping pill?
tht seems like it would be very helpful.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zzzzzzzzz.*




rapmarks said:


> do they usually prescribe a sleeping pill?
> tht seems like it would be very helpful.


Don't know about usually. 

When my replacement knee was really new, there was enough discomfort to keep me from dropping off to sleep at night.  After I mentioned that to the doctor, he prescribed Ambien.  I took that for maybe 2 weeks.  

The pills helped.  

There were still several tablets left in the pill bottle when I quit taking them.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2011)

*New Knees Are No. 4 On The List Of Human Body Replacement Parts.*

No. 1 = Artificial Eye Lenses. 

No. 2 = Ear Tubes. 

No. 3 = Coronary Stents.

No. 4 = Artificial Knees.

No. 5 = Metal Screws, Pins, Plates, & Rods.

No. 6 = IUDs (Intra-Uterine Devices).

No. 7 = Spine Screws, Rods, & Artificial Discs (Spinal Fusion Hardware).

No. 8 = Breast Implants.

No. 9 = Heart Pacemakers. 

No. 10 = Artificial Hips.

No. 11 = Implantable Cardioverter Defibrillators.​
All that is according to a recent internet article.

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 25, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> I have enjoyed reading this thread, my brother is going to have this surgery later this year.  I have printed this whole thread and I'm going to share it with him and his spouse this weekend.



Just saw this post. I hope all went well (or will if it's still pending) with your brother.  Best wishes.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Very encouraging thread in my consideration of just getting it done*

18 months ago, no noticeable knee problems; running, jumping, playing and having a great ole' time.  Saw this thread when it was started by jbookers, but didn't read it.  I cared for my mother when she had her knee replaced in Oct 2010.  Is this stuff contagious?   

Shortly thereafter, I started having issues with my left knee and it's gotten progressively worse.  Had it scoped this past October.  I had a cortisone shot before and since the scope with no relief in pain and swelling.  Last appointment, the doc recommended a synvisc injection.  He said to consider that and if that doesn't work out, to go for the knee replacement.

I've researched the injections.  If it does do anything, it will be short-lived.  I remembered Jim's thread and decided that I should take a look at it.  It's very encouraging and the comments to get in your best shape prior to the surgery is a very good idea.  

I was in great shape all around prior to this knee acting up.  In the last 12 months I've put on about 15 lbs and I'm not working out as much and have become much less active.  However, three weeks ago, I pulled myself out of my doldrums and feeling sorry for myself and started back on getting my nutrition right, and signing up with a personal trainer (my fitness instructor) to focus on getting the extra weight off and replacing all the cardio with more strength training.  My mood has lifted, the scale is finally starting to move a bit downward and I see that there are alternatives to working out and staying fit than just running, jumping and bouncing.

However, this weekend (after a week of activity), I'm babying this knee that is swollen, grinding and making me hobble.  

This thread has encouraged me to get this remaining excess weight off, continue onward with more upper-body work-outs, and gather more info about getting this worn-out knee replaced.  I will heed the advice on the PT and not over doing it until I'm properly healed.  Late fall seems like a good time to do it.  I'll probably call Monday to schedule the injection just to see if it will help some for my upcoming vacations and my fitness shape-up.

Thanks to all that have shared their experiences!


----------



## Kal (Mar 17, 2012)

Get the synvisc injection!!

I had my knee scoped last September to repair two tears in my meniscus.  Got the synvisc as soon as possible thereafter in both knees.  It wasn't long before my knee feels fantastic!  It takes a few weeks for the "motor oil" to work, but after that it all depends on the individual.  It used to be a 5 injection series, then it was perfected to be 3 injections.  I only had a single injection as the formulation has significantly been improved where only one is required.

My orthopedic surgeon has horrible knees but has had many synvisc injections for years.  Still going strong like the energizer rabbit.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 18, 2012)

*I will, I will...Thank you for posting your experience.*



Kal said:


> Get the synvisc injection!!
> 
> I had my knee scoped last September to repair two tears in my meniscus.  Got the synvisc as soon as possible thereafter in both knees.  It wasn't long before my knee feels fantastic!  It takes a few weeks for the "motor oil" to work, but after that it all depends on the individual.  It used to be a 5 injection series, then it was perfected to be 3 injections.  I only had a single injection as the formulation has significantly been improved where only one is required.
> 
> My orthopedic surgeon has horrible knees but has had many synvisc injections for years.  Still going strong like the energizer rabbit.



I have a follow-up for the 19th of April, but I'm calling on Monday to move things up as soon as possible to get this injection.  I am hopeful that I will be one of the folks that this will help.


----------



## Courts (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all

Thought I would chime in here. I had my knees (both) replaced in 2009. Had my shoulders (both) replaced in 2010. Arthritis takes a toll on the body but modern medicine has some great answers lately. 

I waited until I thought I would need a wheel chair before actually pulling the trigger. Went through the injections but they had little effect on me. My orthopedic doctor who was not a surgeon had both his knees replaced and that was a major factor in my decision to go ahead with mine. 

I went to this guy for knees; http://www.rothmaninstitute.com/physicians/william-j-hozack-md

I had both done the same time and I'm certainly glad I did it that way. 

Three years later and I get around fine but I must caution those who are contemplating this surgery, you will need to resign yourself to an exercise regimen for the rest of your life. If you don't the knees get a little stiff. 

The difference between my "old knees" and now is something of a minor miracle for me.  

As for my shoulders, they are like new again. No pain and very little restriction if any. I really don't think about the shoulders at all. 

This guy did my shoulders; http://www.rothmaninstitute.com/physicians/mark-d-lazarus-md

Again like a minor miracle, I used to have trouble just reaching for a drink before surgery and now I can even reach a bug on the ceiling now.  

I hope my story helps others to be able to make a decision. Surgery is no fun but the results are amazing.  

.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 15, 2012)

*New Artificial Knee Is OK.  Old Natural Knee, Not So Much.*

Once I graduated from physical therapy following surgical installation of a new prosthetic knee, I amended my sedentary ways by going to the gym every day.

My routine was cardio stuff on alternate days (bike, elliptical, treadmill) & on the in-between days a variety of different Nautilus weight machine exercises. 

Plus, I went back on the Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet & lost approx. 20 pounds over the past 2 months. 

So far, so good -- until my remaining natural knee started hurting.  But I remained in denial about that, figuring that any discomfort was merely a minor twinge that would go away. 

That lasted till a week ago, when the discomfort level escalated to the point of cutting through the denial.  I skipped Planet Fitness all week with the idea in mind of giving my sore knee a rest.  That didn't help.  If anything, it got worse.  So now I'm doing Nautilus weight machines for upper body only, & doing that just on alternate days, staying home on what used to be the cardio exercise days.  

Yesterday I gave in & called for an appointment with the knee doctor.  That's set for next week.  

I thought I was done with these summertime medical adventures (prostate cancer 2008, knee replacement 2010, false-alarm cancer scare 2011, etc.).  Now it looks like the adventures will just keep on a-coming. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Egret1986 (May 15, 2012)

*I was glad to see this thread pop up again.  The adventure begins soon!*



AwayWeGo said:


> Once I graduated from physical therapy following surgical installation of a new prosthetic knee, I amended my sedentary ways by going to the gym every day.
> 
> My routine was cardio stuff on alternate days (bike, elliptical, treadmill) & on the in-between days a variety of different Nautilus weight machine exercises.
> 
> ...



I got the SynVisc injection back in the beginning of April.  I'm scheduled to go back in June.  I'm scheduling knee replacement.  I'm going to discuss the other knee.  I don't know if it's bothering me more nowadays because I rely so much on it because of the pain in the bad one.  He's told me it's got issues, but no where near as bad as the other.  

I'm excited about the possibility of being back in the gym more.  I was going at least five days a week before this knee threw me for a loop.  Now, not so much.  I look forward to being an "athlete" again.    I don't like this "broken down" look when I walk.

Best wishes to you, Alan, on your next adventure!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 1, 2012)

*Knee Doctor Said Old Natural Knee Is OK.  (Big Relief To Hear That.)*

That was 1 week ago.  Unfortunately, my old (original) knee still hurts -- pretty bad sometimes. 

But the knee doctor said my X-ray images look OK & he sees nothing in need of surgical repair -- even though he'd love to do some on me if he thought it would do any good.  "I'm a surgeon," he said, "ready to cut any time, including right away.  But you're not providing me any opportunity this time." 

Doc said continue resting my knee a few more days & take a strong prescription anti-inflammatory medication (diclofenac XR) daily for a month.  

Also, he said it is OK to resume gym workouts next week, including bike & treadmill & elliptical machine & Nautilus knee presses & leg lifts, etc., which I have been skipping lately (just doing alternate-day upper-body Nautilus weight machines till the knee situation is at least clarified if not fully resolved). 

It was such a relief being told my knee is OK that I am willing to tolerate a bit of occasional discomfort while swallowing 100 daily mg of diclofenac XR for a month. 

After that, we'll see. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jfbookers (Jun 1, 2012)

*I'm the OP*

And I don't think about my knees except when this thread pops up. If it hurts and the Dr. says ok do it. I used to think about my knees all the time pre op.
Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Natural Knee is O.K. -- No Problem After Changing Exercise Routine.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Unfortunately, my old (original) knee still hurts -- pretty bad sometimes.


The recommended treatment of rest & anti-inflammatory medicine took care of the problem.  

That was last year. 

By removing the treadmill from my alternate-day exercise routine, I have avoided recurrence. 

Now on Hamster Wheel days, I just do 13 minutes on stationary bike followed by 13 minutes on elliptical exercise machine.

No treadmill.

So far, so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2015)

*Whoa -- Changing Exercise Routine Did No Good This Time.*




Egret1986 said:


> Best wishes to you, Alan, on your next adventure!


Thanks. 

Another big adventure is almost here -- hip replacement surgery, set for Jan. 18, 2016. 

I started feeling a few twinges, maybe a mild strain I thought, so I assumed it would work itself out.  I kept up my daily workout routine at the gym in the expectation that activity & exercise would take care of it. 

That was the end of September. By the end of October, not only was it not any better, it was getting worse.  So I decided on rest & ibuprofen & quit going to the gym for a while.  

That also didn't help.  The condition worsened despite everything.  I got worried & made an appointment with the doctor who did my (successful) knee replacement operation in 2010.  

X-ray images taken Dec. 3 showed the cartilage in my right hip was _gone_*,* according to the doctor.   He recommended surgical hip joint replacement, but not till 2016 because his December schedule was full.  No problem, I said, because I was gong to Florida in January.  The doctor said come see him again Jan. 26 & we'll take it from there.  Meanwhile, he said, take 1 diclofenac XR daily.  If 1 pill a day helps, he advised, then there's no need to rush into anything.  

By mid-December, I was getting worse (hurting, limping, etc.).  The Chief Of Staff said maybe we should skip our January Florida timeshare vacation & go some other time, after my ailing hip situation gets squared away.  I said _No Way!_ -- will rent a mobility scooter in Orlando if need be.  

OK, The Chief Of Staff said, but she was right.   Before Christmas, I asked the doctor's office to erase my Jan. 26 follow-up appointment & schedule me instead for hip replacement surgery as soon as we return from Florida.  They set me up for Feb. 1.  

By Christmas, I was ready to surrender -- hurting all the time, limping worse, unable to sleep because of discomfort.  I called the doctor's office again & asked for the earliest possible surgery date.  They gave me Jan. 18.  We canceled our plane & car rental reservations.  Our timeshare non-refundable timeshare reservations will just go by the board unless family members want to use'm in our place.  (Star Island Jan. 10-17, overlapping 1 day with Vacation Village At Parkway Jan. 16-23.)

Today I got pre-surgery clearances from my dentist (no signs of oral infections) & family doctor (general health OK).  Next week I go to the hospital for blood work, EKG, &  anesthesiology consultation, plus a 90-minute class for joint replacement patients to let them know what to expect, how to get ready, & ways to handle daily activities while recovering.  I'll also meet with the physical therapy so they can get pre-surgery base-line readings.  

The speed with which I went from being mostly OK to turning into a semi-cripple is amazing & frightening.  I am really bummed out by canceling our Florida trip, which was to have included having our grandson join us over the MLK school holiday weekend.  But I am grateful that I'm able to get surgical treatment without delay, & optimistic that I will be mostly OK again by spring. 

All this goes to show that whoever proclaimed getting old is not for sissies was not just whistling dixie. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Another big adventure is almost here -- hip replacement surgery, set for Jan. 18, 2016.


Glad you are getting the surgery. Soon you will be pain free.  My husband has had both hips replaced and in February he had his knee replaced.  He said the hip replacements were a breeze compared to the knee replacement.  Healing time was much faster and the instantaneous pain relief he got from the hip replacement was amazing.

His knee if fine now but it just took a lot longer to get to that place than it did with the hips.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.:whoopie:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 1, 2016)

Alan,
My 89 yo aunt had her hip replaced October, 2015 (after falling). She was discharged from rehab within the Medicare window (either 12 or 14 day Medicare pays for) 1 day early. She lives alone then and still lives alone now ... a good 15 months after surgery.

Auntie did 3 nights with me in NYC 2nd week in May ... with no problems. I made her use her walker to avoid getting knocked over by the NYC crowds ... but she was rarely using it those last 6 months before the trip.

Good luck and DO all your rehab.

PS My aunt physical therapist ran into her in the supermarket about 4 months ago ... asked her to walk a bit and was VERY pleased .. but told her to WALK FASTER ... less halting gait is better. BUT Auntie is 90 ... it is great she is not in a wheel chair or using a cane or in a hospital bed.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 3, 2016)

*I am currently in week 6 after getting my other knee replaced. Ok to cripple, me too.*



AwayWeGo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Another big adventure is almost here -- hip replacement surgery, set for Jan. 18, 2016.
> 
> ...




I am thankful for the opportunity for these replacement parts.  I couldn't imagine not being able to have had these knee surgeries.

Yes, it's a bummer to miss Florida, but as you said, you'll be mostly OK by Spring.

Take care and best wishes for a fantastic new journey with another shiny new part! 






vacationhopeful said:


> Alan,
> My 89 yo aunt had her hip replaced October, 2015 (after falling). She was discharged from rehab within the Medicare window (either 12 or 14 day Medicare pays for) 1 day early. She lives alone then and still lives alone now ... a good 15 months after surgery.
> 
> Auntie did 3 nights with me in NYC 2nd week in May ... with no problems. I made her use her walker to avoid getting knocked over by the NYC crowds ... but she was rarely using it those last 6 months before the trip.
> ...



I love reading about your Auntie.  She's a dynamo.  What an inspiration!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> ..... <snip>
> 
> I love reading about your Auntie.  She's a dynamo.  What an inspiration!



I just got back from a late lunch or early dinner with Auntie ... She went to church this morning with her girlfriend for 80+ years .. she turns 91 next Sunday and still drives .. taking Auntie to church most Sundays (including today). She too lives by herself and is hunched over like the humpback of Notre Dame. Auntie was in her bridal party where Auntie and the Maid of Honor both made their dresses.

All I can say is ... they were both farm girls. Eating natural food and watching their weight. Both women work until 65 ... both with long time partners who have passed on.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> I am thankful for the opportunity for these replacement parts.  I couldn't imagine not being able to have had these knee surgeries.
> 
> Yes, it's a bummer to miss Florida, but as you said, you'll be mostly OK by Spring.
> 
> Take care and best wishes for a fantastic new journey with another shiny new part!


A FaceBook (& real life) friend recently made me aware of a web site alerting people to defective artificial hip joints, pointing out that hip replacement injury claims are rising.  Well, lots & lots of people with worn-out natural hips are opting for surgical replacement, so it's not so surprising to see an increase in bad outcomes along with a much larger gain in trouble-free surgical hip replacements. 

In any case, pain from my own worn-out natural hip was so bad that I had no hesitation in taking a chance on surgical replacement. Today, 12 days after the operation, I am much improved. New hip works fine. Pain at incision site is still significant, but diminishing day by day.

All my fellow hip replacement acquaintances came out OK except 1 woman whose two _-- 2 --_ replacement hips were recalled some months after they were surgically installed. She not only had to go through 2 more hip operations, but she came out less than OK following surgical revision. Scary. 

I'm keeping up with my exercises, going to physical therapy, & taking only ibuprofen or acetaminophen for discomfort.  Follow-up appointment with the surgeon at the 2-week mark after surgery is set for next Tuesday. 

We don't have any timeshare vacations on our calendar, but we are signed up for a long Florida weekend next month for the big fancypants car show near Jacksonville FL, an annual event that we enjoy as much for the chance to reconnect with old friends as for the car show itself.   

Our car show reunion friends are old folks like us.  One guy got 2 replacement hips 10+ years ago & is doing great.  Another got a replacement knee installed surgically right before my hip operation.  And I'm getting around fine on a replacement knee that was done in 2010 (by the same surgeon who did my recent hip operation).  Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad to hear you're doing much better, Alan.

Since I've been investigating this myself (and agree the speed from mostly ok to almost crippled is scary), I have to say I've not met anyone who regrets getting this surgery.  Most everyone says it has been 'life changing.'

Now the press about defective parts is a bit of a concern.  But at some point, you don't have a choice unless you opt for being truly crippled.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 31, 2016)

Good morning.  My husband has 2 hip replacements.  One was done in Oct. 2011 and the other one May 2013.  After the one in May, that Sept. we had a 10 day vacation in Paris which included a lot of walking.  My husband had no problems at all.  He took his cane with him, just in case, but never needed it.  It was convenient when we flew though, as we were able to get on the plane before anyone else.  
We research everything, so when his first hip replacement was coming up we read as much information as we could.  Even at that time, there had been some problem with a particular company's product.  So we inquired with his surgeon, and he assured us that they did not use that company at all.   As a matter of fact, both of my husband's hip joints are made of titanium.  The ball joint has some sort of space age ceramic covering, and the hip socket is lined with a space age plastic.  It is quite interesting to view the x-rays and see the huge screws holding in the plastic liner.  This is now done because without these coverings, surgeons found that their patients squeaked when they walked!  
After both surgeries, a physiotherapist came to our home once a week for 4 weeks to evaluate the hip and every week would increase his exercises.  After the 4 weeks, DH then went to a private physiotherapist and continued with his exercise program for about another 4 weeks.  To this day, he works out almost everyday, especially working on the muscle structure around both hips.  It is interesting to note that with the second hip, it has taken those muscles longer to improve.  
I know he would highly recommend having a hip replacement, as Alan has mentioned above, as opposed to having to deal with all that pain.  He also always mentions that exercising to strengthen these muscles is extremely important.
MuranoJo, good luck with your surgery.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks, Chrisky, for the good wishes and for sharing your DH's experiences.  I've also heard exercise and PT after the surgery are important.  Luckily, I have been through PT for some time and have been exercising, so hopefully that will help when the time comes.

I haven't had the 'consult' meeting with the surgeon yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm headed in this direction.  Today's weather offered an extremely low pressure system, and I sure felt it. (I truly believe there's a correlation between the pressure system and joint aches.)


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 1, 2016)

Muranjo, the exercising before surgery will definitely help.  DH's surgeon highly recommended it, to at least keep some muscle strength before surgery.  
Your comment about low pressure is very accurate.  There are many people with different forms of arthritis that feel a barometric change coming, and that change doesn't necessarily mean bad weather.  There are still some doctors that find that comment 'anecdotal' at best.  Luckily our doctor here is very aware that when the barometer changes he definitely sees more patients with increased pain.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 1, 2016)

I will likely be a candidate for knee replacement surgery a few years from now, but I'm not there yet.  I have osteoarthritic knees with thinning articular cartilage that causes discomfort on long walks. I struggle to walk 18 holes. I had to give up doubles tennis this past summer, and can no longer jog.  But I can bike, swim, ski and snowshoe, and play pickleball on cushioned gymnasium floors as these activities are more rhythmical on joints.  Any impact activity on asphalt based tennis courts, along with roads or cement sidewalks hurts.  I have had Monovisc injections in both knees which helped, but was not the miracle cure I was hoping for.
My sports med specialist last week recommended stem cell therapy.  There is some evidence of limited regeneration with a thickening of the cartilage.  Has anyone had experience with regenerative stem cell therapy for osteoarthritic issues?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2016)

*Physical Therapy Is Helping, But It Is Getting Boring.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I'm keeping up with my exercises, going to physical therapy, & taking only ibuprofen or acetaminophen for discomfort.


I expected to complete physical therapy next week, but that's not going to happen.  They signed me up for another month -- although I'll be getting 2 sessions per week instead of 3. 

Improvement is slow but steady.  Discomfort is mostly gone, but not totally -- soreness & stiffness still intrude sometimes.  Even so, I'm not taking as much aspirin or ibuprofen or acetaminophen.

I'm grateful for my new, improved hip & optimistic I'll be in good shape once again by the middle of April. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 23, 2016)

My husband had hip replacement surgery mid-December.  We went to Hawaii in January and it was the best trip for him because he could get outside and walk every day.  So now he is about at 8 weeks and doing real well.  He still goes to physical therapy and actually enjoys it.

Deb


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2016)

*So Far, So Good.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I'm grateful for my new, improved hip & optimistic I'll be in good shape once again by the middle of April.


At follow-up appointment yesterday, hip surgeon said I am good to go -- no more follow-ups needed, OK to resume all normal activities including workouts at Planet Fitness (but he said feel free to call him next time I badly torque any of my remaining joints). 

Before the doctor's appointment yesterday, I had my final physical therapy session.  It was supposed to be the 4th from the last, but when I got there the therapist took a bunch of measurements & did some tests, then declared that I'm done & the remaining 3 sessions on the schedule are canceled -- i.e., I am good to go. 

That put the ball in my court.  Am I still recovering?  Or am I once again OK?  The acid test was whether I would have what it takes to get myself up & dressed & out the door to the gym.  I recharged my iPod, found my locker key, repacked my gym bag, & actually got in the car & drove over there this morning.  

After my multi-month layoff, I'm back to wimpy workouts -- 10 minutes on stationary bike + 10 minutes on elliptical exerciser + 5 minutes of conversations with gym regulars who welcomed me back.  

I would say I am 90+ percent OK, with remaining stiffness & soreness that comes & goes.  As long as I keep everything moving & take care of my health in other ways, I expect continued gradual improvement till my 2016 bionic hip eventually settles into natural comfort like my 2010 bionic knee, such that I don't notice it or think about it much.  Till then, I'll gladly tolerate the minor stiffness & soreness, because I'm miles ahead of where I was back in December. 

In the doctor's office, a digital X-ray image of my new & improved right hip was on the screen.  The high-tech implant shows up bright white against all the varied grey bones & surrounding tissues.  I remarked that the implant is an impressive-looking piece of hardware.  "It ought to be," the doctor said. "It's worth more than your car."

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2016)

*Bump In The Road.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I am 90+ percent OK, with remaining stiffness & soreness that comes & goes.  As long as I keep everything moving & take care of my health in other ways, I expect continued gradual improvement till my 2016 bionic hip eventually settles into natural comfort like my 2010 bionic knee, such that I don't notice it or think about it much.  Till then, I'll gladly tolerate the minor stiffness & soreness, because I'm miles ahead of where I was back in December.


That 90+ percent figure was right, but my assumption about it -- that all I needed was just a little more hip healing -- looks like it was wrong. 

That is, I think the true story is that my new right hip is 100% OK but my old (natural) right knee is messed up.  I mistook the weakness & stiffness & slight pain in that knee for residual stiffness & soreness in my new hip.  Yes, I know it sounds dumb not to know whether some slight discomfort is in my knee or in my hip, but that's how it was.  (Nobody's perfect.)

I caught on after a 2-week return to Planet Fitness.  Under my assumption that all was well, & with the doctor's OK, I tried resuming daily exercise there (at a greatly scaled back level to start).  No good.  My knee started hurting while my hip was A-OK.  So I'm once again on hiatus from my exercise routine. 

All I know to do now is go back to the knee & hip doctor in expectation of an accurate diagnosis & practical treatment recommendation.  I have an appointment next week.  Maybe I'll know what's what after that. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 20, 2016)

Got Monovisc shots in both knees two weeks and one week ago.  Each knee felt good for the first couple of days but then got very tight.  I can walk short distances then need to get off my feet for a brief rest.  I went through the same routine 7 months ago when I first had Monovisc injections.  It did deliver relief, but did not turn back the clock like I had hoped.   However it seems that it takes a few weeks for viscosupplement injections to work for many.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 26, 2016)

*Knee Doctor Said Go Get MRI.*




AwayWeGo said:


> All I know to do now is go back to the knee & hip doctor in expectation of an accurate diagnosis & practical treatment recommendation.  I have an appointment next week.


Saw the knee doctor this morning.  He looked at new X-rays & said go get MRI.  

MRI appointment is for 5PM Friday.  

Follow-up appointment with knee doctor (so he can evaluate the MRI images & come up with treatment recommendations) is next week. 

At least he didn't look at the X-rays & tell me I need a new knee -- although I suppose that's still a possibility, depending on what the MRI shows. 

We'll see, eh ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## moonstone (Apr 27, 2016)

Ironwood said:


> Got Monovisc shots in both knees two weeks and one week ago.  Each knee felt good for the first couple of days but then got very tight.  I can walk short distances then need to get off my feet for a brief rest.  I went through the same routine 7 months ago when I first had Monovisc injections.  It did deliver relief, but did not turn back the clock like I had hoped.   However it seems that it takes a few weeks for viscosupplement injections to work for many.



I had a Synovisk shot in my knee a few months after my meniscus removal & ligament repair surgery. The difference it made was amazing, like a new knee! After about a week of dull ache & stiffness my knee started to feel better & I was once again able to run up and down the stairs at home and walk for at least an hour at a time pain free. 

That gradually wore off after a few (4?) months and since I had lost my benefits I went for a free cortisone shot the next time. It made some difference but not as good as the Synovisk. DH's benefits decided to cover the Synovisk so I had another one before we left for Belize. I had the same dull ache & stiffness for a week or so but the result never got as good as the first shot. I was so disappointed! 

I am going back to the Orthop. surgeon next week & I am waiting to see what he recommends. I don't want to continue the cortisone shots as I read that eventually they can do more harm than good. I want to hold off on knee replacement for as long as possible.


~Diane


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 27, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I had a Synovisk shot in my knee a few months after my meniscus removal & ligament repair surgery. The difference it made was amazing, like a new knee! After about a week of dull ache & stiffness my knee started to feel better & I was once again able to run up and down the stairs at home and walk for at least an hour at a time pain free.
> 
> That gradually wore off after a few (4?) months and since I had lost my benefits I went for a free cortisone shot the next time. It made some difference but not as good as the Synovisk. DH's benefits decided to cover the Synovisk so I had another one before we left for Belize. I had the same dull ache & stiffness for a week or so but the result never got as good as the first shot. I was so disappointed!
> 
> ...



Many people do, since not many people relish the idea of surgery to this extent. However, many times prolonging the inevitable is a mistake for a number of reasons. 

May I suggest that you use this time wisely by researching knee replacement, and the institution and surgeon that will some day perform it? Knee replacement surgery has made radical improvements in the past several years, and knowing what I know, I wouldn't have it done unless it utilized the state of the art Signature Biomet system. http://tinyurl.com/jp5tgxv

A personal friend who is also my orthopedic surgeon suggested it was the best advancement in knee replacement since the scalpel. It has completely changed how the surgery is performed, improved it, improved outcome by some crazy statistic, and reduced recovery.

Suffice to say, if a surgeon today wasn't using it, I wouldn't let them touch my knee 

Caveat emptor.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 27, 2016)

NOT a medical professional nor have I had knee surgery ... so take this as my and several good friends' experience ONLY.

I saw WHAT knee replacement surgery was 25+ years ago ... along with the months of rehab. I was GROSSED out and immediately realized that would be me in 3-5 years. My ex-bf (ex at the time and remained an ex) but I was his only support person as his family lived 3000 miles away.

I decided to LOSE WEIGHT immediately and did lose about 35+ pounds. And I have kept the weight off.

My 1st cousin (late 50s and retired union iron worker since he was 18) posted Facebook pictures of HIS knee replacement from this past Monday, April 25. The different is my ex's DARK AGE surgery to my cousin's "State of the Art" surgery is striking. Not near as SCARY ... still not on my list of things I want to do. Both surgeries done by the Rothman Institute (Hospital in the Philadelphia Pa area).... just 25 years apart.

Also, I have been on "vacation" for the past 10 days ... my work cohort is on vacation, so my time is MY TIME. I decided when he left, I should lose a few more pounds. Down 5lbs and going for another couple of pounds off before May 3.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 27, 2016)

Good points.

Anyone with knee problems should take a close look at their weight. If not at your ideal body weight for your age, it would be a very good idea to get to it.


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 29, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I had a Synovisk shot in my knee a few months after my meniscus removal & ligament repair surgery. The difference it made was amazing, like a new knee! After about a week of dull ache & stiffness my knee started to feel better & I was once again able to run up and down the stairs at home and walk for at least an hour at a time pain free.
> 
> That gradually wore off after a few (4?) months and since I had lost my benefits I went for a free cortisone shot the next time. It made some difference but not as good as the Synovisk. DH's benefits decided to cover the Synovisk so I had another one before we left for Belize. I had the same dull ache & stiffness for a week or so but the result never got as good as the first shot. I was so disappointed!
> 
> ...



Diane...it has been 3 weeks for one knee and 2 weeks since I had Monovisc shots for the other knee.  I have had some marginal improvement, but not much.  I recall las summer, it was around 6 weeks or so when I began to feel the benefit.  It's akin to getting a shot of WD40 in your joints, so I would expect almost immediate benefit, but regrettably it doesn't work that way.  I can cycle without issues, walk a mall, but couldn't walk 18 holes.  May never get there again.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> NOT a medical professional nor have I had knee surgery ... so take this as my and several good friends' experience ONLY.
> 
> I saw WHAT knee replacement surgery was 25+ years ago ... along with the months of rehab. I was GROSSED out and immediately realized that would be me in 3-5 years. My ex-bf (ex at the time and remained an ex) but I was his only support person as his family lived 3000 miles away.
> 
> ...





Phydeaux said:


> Good points.
> 
> Anyone with knee problems should take a close look at their weight. If not at your ideal body weight for your age, it would be a very good idea to get to it.



Thanks for YOUR added comment.  

Even losing and keeping 10 pounds of YOUR body weight off ... is greatly lessening your carrying load on each knee. Remember, that weight reduction load is for every (future) step you take.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> At least he didn't look at the X-rays & tell me I need a new knee



Funny thing! I was reading this thread at my orthopedic doctor's office while waiting for the results of the x-rays they just took of my left knee. I was surprised that he DID tell me my knee was bone on bone and only a replacement will fix the problem. For now a steroid shot and some anti-inflammatory pills will get me through a planned trip, I hope.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 29, 2016)

*Been There.  Done That.*




Karen G said:


> I was surprised that he DID tell me my knee was bone on bone and only a replacement will fix the problem.


I have been extremely happy with my new knee (2010) & my even newer hip (2016).

If you go ahead with surgical replacement, there is every reason for optimism that you will be OK after just a few months.  Just be sure to give physical therapy your full cooperation & energetic participation. 

MRI on my old knee was done just this afternoon.  Next up is follow-up visit next Tuesday with the doctor to see what's what.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LMD (Apr 29, 2016)

*Knee pain after hip replacement*



AwayWeGo said:


> That 90+ percent figure was right, but my assumption about it -- that all I needed was just a little more hip healing -- looks like it was wrong.
> 
> That is, I think the true story is that my new right hip is 100% OK but my old (natural) right knee is messed up.  I mistook the weakness & stiffness & slight pain in that knee for residual stiffness & soreness in my new hip.  Yes, I know it sounds dumb not to know whether some slight discomfort is in my knee or in my hip, but that's how it was.  (Nobody's perfect.)
> 
> ...



I am a physical therapist. Is your knee pain on the (lateral) outside of the knee by any chance?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2016)

LMD said:


> I am a physical therapist. Is your knee pain on the (lateral) outside of the knee by any chance?


I know you didn't ask me that question, but I do have pain on the outside of my knee. What does that mean?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I want to hold off on knee replacement for as long as possible.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


I'm there with you, Diane. The doctor gave me a steroid shot in my knee yesterday and some anti-inflammatory pills and today it feels great. Hope that lasts for awhile!

But, one thing to consider when contemplating the surgery is what your health situation is otherwise. As long as you're healthy with no major issues, you could have the surgery. But, something could come up later that would prevent having the surgery. I've heard of friends who had heart issues or some other condition and they could not have the surgery so they just had to deal with the pain and joint deterioration.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2016)

*Dead Center.*




LMD said:


> Is your knee pain on the (lateral) outside of the knee by any chance?


Smack in the middle. 

Not only that, I now believe the current knee problem may be related to some of the extreme stretching I got during physical therapy following hip replacement. 

I took a weekend off from physical therapy in March to go to a fancypants car show in Florida -- walked all around at the Ritz-Carlton & the Golf Course Of Amelia Island with hardly any trouble.  Came back home & resumed physical therapy.  During a couple of sessions, the therapist positioned me face down on a padded table, placed a rolled towel just above my right knee, & started a series of major serious right leg stretches.  I felt those for sure -- not pain exactly, just teetering on the edge of discomfort but only during the actual stretch, with no leftover sensations when the stretching manipulations were finished.  

I know it sounds stupid not to be able to tell where the stiffness & soreness were centered, hip or knee.  But that's how it was.  When physical therapy sessions were complete & I was dismissed by both the therapist & the orthopedic surgeon, I mistook the residual minor stiffness & soreness as being in my new hip.  They weren't.  They were in my old knee, which had been pretty much OK until the hip physical therapy.  (Plus, back in December when my worn-out hip was hurting bigtime, the pain extended well down my leg to the vicinity of my knee, a phenomenon the doctor called distributed pain.  Who knew?)

I am not laying blame for any of this on the physical therapy.  More likely is that my old knee had some damage from old-age wear & tear anyway that might well have sent me back to the doctor before long.  All the extreme stretching did was call attention to the problem sooner instead of later.  

Physical therapy as it was administered to me, BTW, consisted mostly of various self-powered exercises under the direction & supervision of the physical therapists.  Typically, they'd warm me up with 10 minutes on a treadmill or stationary bike, then have me do stair-step exercises (up, down, left, right, side, front, etc.), then attach stretchy things to my ankles (1 at a time) & have me do leg extensions forward, backward, right, & left, with both legs.  With a stretch loop attached to both ankles, they had me walk sideways across the floor several times.  Stuff like that.  Much of it was similar to the physical therapy exercises they had me do after left knee replacement in 2010.  Except for the stretching part, I think I could do my own physical therapy if I had to, the exercise part anyway, at home at over at the gym*.*

I got right knee MRI done yesterday -- last patient of the day at the MRI facility over near Tysons Corner VA.  They handed me the disk to turn over to the doctor at my follow-up appointment Tuesday morning.  Maybe the detailed MRI images will show the doctor something he can fix without signing me up for another TKR.  I hope so. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 3, 2016)

*New Knee Not Needed This Time.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Maybe the detailed MRI images will show the doctor something he can fix without signing me up for another TKR.


Knee doctor took a look at the MRI images & declared my knee basically sound but with slightly torn meniscus.  

He said he can fix that via out-patient arthroscopic surgery -- in on a Thursday or Friday, out the same day, & walking around without crutches by Monday or Tuesday.  

Sounds good to me. 

I'm signed up to get scoped June 2. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Knee doctor took a look at the MRI images & declared my knee basically sound but with slightly torn meniscus.
> 
> He said he can fix that via out-patient arthroscopic surgery -- in on a Thursday or Friday, out the same day, & walking around without crutches by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I've had that procedure done on both knees. The first time was several years ago and I either did not listen to the doctor's instructions or he didn't give me any. My knee felt so good by the time I got home (I think the anesthesia/pain killers were still working!). We went out to dinner that night and I walked all over the place with no pain. The next few days were spent in bed because my knee was swollen and very painful.

The second time I had the procedure was last fall and my doctor (different one than the first) was adamant that I not put any weight on my leg for one week. I used a walker to get around and was pretty good about obeying instructions. When the week was up I was fine and there was no pain or swelling from the surgery. 

So, stay off your leg, get lots of rest, and let it heal.


----------



## tfalk (May 5, 2016)

I had 3 tears in the meniscus in my right knee repaired 2 years ago.  In the OR at 630am, in the car going home at 915am.  Doc said stay on the crutches for 24 hours, then go easy but use it if it didn't hurt.  I was off the crutches the next day, a little sore but mostly just the incisions.  I would say it's 98% now.  Still gets sore once in a while but nowhere near what it was before....  I know it will need to be replaced at some point in time.

Already have 1 replacement shoulder, probably going for the other one later this year.  Getting old sucks but I hear it beats the alternative?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2016)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Karen G said:


> My knee felt so good by the time I got home (I think the anesthesia/pain killers were still working!). We went out to dinner that night and I walked all over the place with no pain. The next few days were spent in bed because my knee was swollen and very painful.


Got scoped Thursday afternoon.  Felt great Thursday night & all day Friday, till nearly bedtime.  Then soreness set it. 

Overnight & Saturday morning, still sore.  Also stiff.  Not hurting enough for anything stronger than Tylenol (& really don't even need that). 

Plan on taking it easy, no exertion (other than exercises recommended on hand-out included in the surgery center discharge instructions).   

Follow-up appointment with knee doctor is next Friday morning.  Will see what's what. 

I am still optimistic that after another week or so I will be mostly OK once again.  

We'll see, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 12, 2016)

*Got Declared OK at Follow-Up Knee Doctor Appointment.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Follow-up appointment with knee doctor is next Friday morning.  Will see what's what.
> 
> I am still optimistic that after another week or so I will be mostly OK once again.
> 
> We'll see, eh ?


Only problem was that they changed my appointment to 1PM.  I found that out when I showed up & signed in at 10AM, the time written on my surgical discharge instruction sheet.  Would have been nice if somebody had let me know about the time change in advance.  Sheesh. 

When I showed up again at 1PM, they took me to an examination room with no more folderol.  A physician assistant looked at the surgical site, had me extend & bend my leg at the knee, asked me questions, watched me walk around the room, etc., & said I am good to go.  

She also said that I still have osteoarthritis, meaning that my newly scoped knee might start hurting again some time into the indefinite future.  If so, she said, there are treatments available short of getting another surgical total joint replacement, such as steroid injections, & injections of a special orthopedic lubricant.  I'm in no rush to get those, but it's nice to know about'm if the need arises. 

Now that I am officially OK once again (3 months later than I expected to be), I am not going to rush back to the gym for regular workouts.  Instead, I'm going to put that off for 3-4 more weeks, then ease back into an exercise routine -- basically, wimpy workouts till I get a feeling of confidence that I really am OK.  

I do not regret rushing back to the gym earlier, right after I was cleared following successful hip replacement surgery & physical therapy.  I realize now that it was through the gym experience that I caught on my knee was torqued.  If I had not gone back to the gym, it might well have taken a month or so for the light to dawn.  (Yes, it was semi-stupid not to know whether leg stiffness was in the new hip or the old knee, but that's how it was.  Go figure.)  

Also, lowdown as I felt upon discovering I had a torqued old knee to go with my outstanding new hip, today I am pleased & amazed & grateful that I got such outstanding surgical treatment & physical therapy, taking me from mostly lame to mostly OK in just 6 months. 

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 22, 2016)

*So Far, So Good.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I am pleased & amazed & grateful that I got such outstanding surgical treatment & physical therapy, taking me from mostly lame to mostly OK in just 6 months.


After my semi-torqued knee got scoped in June 2016 (following hip replacement in January 2016), I did not rush right back to the gym.  

I wanted to wait till my arthroscopically cleaned-up knee was fully healed -- that is, as healed as it was going to get.  So I waited till after our 1-week Orlando timeshare vacation in August 2016.  

When we got home, I quit shilly-shallying & put on my gym shorts & went back to the same old place for the same old exercise routines.  But by then, after so much time away from the exercise bike & elliptical machine & Nautilus-style weight machines, I was pretty feeble.  I had to drop way back on everything -- drastic reduction in weights, less than 1/2 my former routine time on the bike & elliptical exerciser.  I was practically starting over. 

But I'm still going regularly -- not every day but up to 6 times per week when we're in town, doing bike + elliptical on alternate days & doing Nautilus weight machines on the in-between days.  (I don't lift free weights because I'm afraid I might drop 1 on my foot.)  

Wimpy as the workouts are, I still feel they are beneficial.  I am on a _Less Food_ routine now, & my weight is down to 208*.*6 -- approximately what it was when we left for our 2013 timeshare vacation in Las Vegas.  

How long can I keep it up ?

Who knows ?

Meanwhile, I am grateful for every that I'm still above ground & still breathing air & still walking around under my own power. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> After my semi-torqued knee got scoped in June 2016 (following hip replacement in January 2016), I did not rush right back to the gym.
> 
> Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.




Good on ya, Alan.  I had arthroscopy on my right knee this past Monday. The usual stuff - torn meniscus in a couple of places, shaved off some rough arthritic tissue, and so forth.  I'm resting comfortably at home this week, alternating between short walks, ice packs, and elevating the knee. They wanted me to use the knee normally, "as it allows."  So far, pain killers and ibuprofen are handling the discomfort. I'm doing okay.

Depending on how it sorts itself out, this is the last step before another total knee replacement.  I had my left knee replaced in 2013.  After more than 30 years of daily arthritis pain, I'm ready to be done with that.  Cross your fingers. 

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Oct 21, 2016)

*Important tools for ortho surgery*

I had a total knee replacement Tuesday, and now these are my favorite tools.






sock helper, clothes puller, long shoe horn, leg lifter, and Clint Walker

If you're having any medical issues that limit your mobility, these are all great tools to have. Medicare paid for the walker. The total for the rest of them was only $27.


----------



## ride2slide (Oct 22, 2016)

I have the same set from a TNR in Aug 2014. I found them to be well worth the $ spent. I had my right knee done so the leg lifter stayed in the car for a few months afterwards. Do your PT! And use the ice!




artringwald said:


> I had a total knee replacement Tuesday, and now these are my favorite tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## artringwald (Oct 22, 2016)

ride2slide said:


> I have the same set from a TNR in Aug 2014. I found them to be well worth the $ spent. I had my right knee done so the leg lifter stayed in the car for a few months afterwards. Do your PT! And use the ice!



So 2 years later, are you happy with your new knee? I'm doing the PT, and I'm sitting here reading TUG because I'm waiting for the ice to cool down the swelling. So far, progress is good.


----------



## jfbookers (Oct 23, 2016)

*It is me again after a new hip six years after my knees*

I was the original poster and got a new hip last Friday and so far the rehab is much easier. Spent two nights in the hospital and was walking the same day.
I'll keep you posted.
jfbookers


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2016)

jfbookers said:


> I was the original poster and got a new hip last Friday and so far the rehab is much easier. Spent two nights in the hospital and was walking the same day.
> I'll keep you posted.
> jfbookers


Hope all continues to go well with the rehab.  I think you'll find recovering from hip replacement is a lot quicker than from a knee replacement.  My husband had both hips replaced several years ago and one knee two years ago.  The hips were much easier, he said.  Now everything is pain free!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2016)

artringwald said:


> So 2 years later, are you happy with your new knee? I'm doing the PT, and I'm sitting here reading TUG because I'm waiting for the ice to cool down the swelling. So far, progress is good.



I had my left knee total replacement in early 2013. PT was my friend, and I was back to work within a few weeks.  It's doing fine, and I'm very happy with the results.  The complete elimination of the arthritis pain I suffered for years was a welcome relief.

Last month I went through a final arthroscopy on my right knee, to clean house and hopefully delay the total replacement of that knee.  It has helped so far, but if TNR happens, I'm ready for it.

The one thing I wish they had told me before having my left knee replaced is that I wouldn't be able to kneel down on that knee ever again.  They kept my old knee cap, and relined the underside of it with fake cartilage. I discovered by accident (followed by howling agonizing pain) that when you kneel down with a new knee, the pressure placed on the real parts from the new artificial parts is unlike any kind of pain I have ever experienced.  Be prepared - if you need to look under the bed for that lost shoe, it will be a life changing experience, if you happen to try kneeling on the wrong knee.

Good luck with your recovery. It's worth it.

Dave


----------

